# Betta that just lays on the bottom...Sideways???



## tncanchaser (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey everyone- 

Question: Why does one of my males just lay at the bottom of his tank? And he also lays sideways, all spread out like?? Then jumps up and acts completely normal! He'll swim perfectly fine and eating perfectly fine but it's almost like when he's tired, he's tired!!! And he just stops to take a breather! This is also my male that I really think enjoys playing in the current from the filter (well, i'm hoping he's playing! If he's not then he's got some mental issues!) He'll swim really really hard into the current and then just stop and let it slowly whirl him around, then do it again and again. I've started turning the pump off for a few hours a day because I dont know what he's doing!!! He is also the only one that enjoys laying/resting on top of his broad silf leaves!!

Please help me! Is he sick??? He is "challenged"? Or is he just playing??


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Is the tank heated? A big reason a lot of bettas do the whole "play dead" routine is because they are cold. Bettas need stable temperatures of 78-83 degrees to be comfortable, healthy, and active. Unless you live in the tropics or have a designated fish room in your house, a quality adjustable heater really isn't an option. 

You should also consider baffling the flow of your filter. If it is a power filter, you can simply put some filter sponge material over the outlet to dampen the flow, or you can search for the plastic bottle baffle tutorial on the site. Many bettas are stressed out by a strong current.


----------



## tncanchaser (Aug 2, 2010)

ok , thanks for the advice! His tanks at 78.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

What decorations do you have in the tank? rocks, pots? 

When I put my betta in his tank there was nothing but sand in there and he scared the living daylights out of me by laying on the ground, I tapped the glass and he swam over, perfectly fine. Betta's like to have something to rest on and as there was nothing in the tank he used the ground, so I added a pot that I had made a large keyhole in and knocked the bottom through, it was an experiment but to my surprise the little fella loves it and he's always inside it, I also added a plant yesterday and hes been making the most of that too and I haven't seen him on the ground since


----------

